# Netgear WPN824 - No CD!



## TheDessy (May 21, 2004)

Hey, ive been searching for the "easy install qizard" for the WPN824 for hours now and cant seem to find it anywhere, i cant connect my router without it because i didnt get the CD with the package (thats what i get for buying a refurbished prouct off ebay!!) can someone please help me to know where to get it or how to get around it??

Thanks, Dylan


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

First off, you don't need the CD to install it. I've never used the CD that comes with any router, and I never will. 

You can download the stuff from Netgear if you feel the need to have it.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Download the User Guide from Netgear's Support section, and follow the "manual setup" instructions. Come back here with questions if you get stuck.

*EDIT*: Since it's used, reset it to factory default settings (hold reset button for 10 to 20 seconds) before doing anything else.* End Edit*.

If you have cable internet service or DSL with just "dynamic" IP (no PPP, no username/password) just shut everything down, connect modem to router's WAN and a computer to router's LAN. Plug in/boot up in order: modem, router, computer. Read the User Guide later.


----------



## TheDessy (May 21, 2004)

ok, just wondering, is it possible to use my Belkin 802.11g receiver to receive the signals from teh Netgear, im sure i read somewhere you can do it??


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes. All things that claims to support the 802.11g standard are compatible with each other (except for the 0.1% that aren't).


----------



## TheDessy (May 21, 2004)

The problem i have at the moment is having a running internet connection when plugged into the router.

When i do the following

Modem -> Netgear Router -> PC (LAN) - there is no internet connection so that i can login to www.routerlogin.com, ive tried to do the Network Wizard but its not having any of it!

Ive also tried...

Modem -> Belkin Router -> Netgear Router -> PC (LAN) - in case that would work, i connect to the internet through wireless to Belkin, and thought maybe it would pick up the Netgear router through the LAN cable, but it doesnt, everytime i try to login to www.routerlogin.com it redirects to www.netgear.com

not sure how to get around it, ive tried rebooting in the following order you told me too.

(of course in the setup guide it tells me to run the Smart Wizard from the CD< which i dont have therefore the setup guide is a bit unhelpful!)

"Wireless connectivity is off until you complete the Smart Wizard configuration assistant"

This is what im aiming for so that i can connect to the router using my Wireless receiver, but at the moment i cant get in even with a LAN connected!!

I havent explained in the best of ways but hope you get waht ive tried!

Thanx Dylan


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

See the first half of Table 3-1 in the Reference Manual http://kbserver.netgear.com/pdf/wpn.../pdf/wpn824_ref_manual.pdf&answer_id=78554673

After a reset to factory default you connect a computer to a LAN port (no need to have it connected to the modem at this point but it doesn't hurt) and use address www.routerlogin.net/basicsetting.htm


----------



## TheDessy (May 21, 2004)

yeah i tried that too and it just keeps going back to the Netgear homepage, but i finally managed to get into the Wizard, after bridging both Belkin Wireless and LAN connections (with internet connected to the Netgear Router) but when trying to connect to the internet it failed, maybe its a problem with BT Broadband, that i have to change the settings of the BT Broadband to accept the new router?? If so how do i get along to do that??


----------



## TheDessy (May 21, 2004)

ive been working hard on trying to fix this problem but still no luck, i did come across this with my BT connection though...

How do I configure my non-BT router to work with broadband service? 
The BT broadband helpdesks cannot provide support for equipment you have purchased from other suppliers. If you are having problems with equipment purchased from another supplier, please consult the manual or user guide supplied with the equipment or contact the vendor for advice. You need to ensure that your router is configured to work on ADSL lines in the UK. Within your router's settings you will need to input a telephone number or VPI/VCI standard. In both cases you should check that this is set to 0,38. Most ADSL routers supplied for sale in the UK will be pre-set to this. You also require your username. This is usually made up of [email protected] where "your" equals your first name and "name" equals your surname, e.g. [email protected]. Although broadband from BT does not require you to enter a password to connect to our service, some routers won't connect to the internet without a password, in which case enter the word BT

The problem i have is that i cannot access the settings of the Netgear router because SmartWizard hasnt been completed, in order for it to be completed the Netgear router must be connected to the internet....and i cant be connected to the internet unless im connected through the Belkin router, im in a bit of a hole now, any suggestions??


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

What is the make/model of the BT "modem"? Perhaps you already have a modem/router, that would be useful information.

BTW, you don't have to be connect to anything but a computer to configure a router.


----------



## TheDessy (May 21, 2004)

Modem = BT Voyager 200 Router - ADSL Modem
Current Router = Belkin 802.11b Wireless
New Router = Netgear RangeMax WPN 824

For some reason i cant configure the Netgear RangeMax until i install the SmartWizard that comes with the CD, but i didnt get the CD as it was a Refurbished copy.

Until i activate wireless connectivity on the router i cant connect trough my wireless, so i have connected via LAN, but cant activate unless i can get into the configutration.

the internet is then into my Netgear using a crossover cable from the BT Voyager into the Netgear.

phone line -> bt voyager -> netgear -> PC

all i really need is the SmartWizard for the Netgear so that i can configure the router, because as far as i can see i cant configure it otherwise, is there a way??


----------



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

You configue the Netgear router in the browser, ie http://192.168.0.1. it needs no drivers
The cd it comes with is just a manual that you can download from Netgear. 
Also you should be using a crossover cable to connect to the router.
Personally I would not use BT modem, more trouble than their worth, I would have gone for something like this, does everthing in one box
http://www.broadbandbuyer.co.uk/Shop/MFR/ShopDetail.asp?ProductID=2436


----------



## TheDessy (May 21, 2004)

im already using the crossover cable, so it cant be that.

i need to configure the Netgear configurations......accessing the http://192.168.0.1 will only allow me to configure the BT Voyager Router, and if i need to do something there then i have no idea what to do there!!

too late to buy that now, i have this one  hehe


----------



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

That browser address was an example, try this www.routerlogin.net.
The default codes are
User name is admin
password is password
Use the wizard to configue the router
Link to manual
http://kbserver.netgear.com/inquira...striction=kb_file&collection_restriction=docs
BTW you should still not be using a crossover cable


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

See the first half of Table 3-1 in the Reference Manual.

After a reset to factory default you connect a computer to a LAN port (no need to have it connected to the modem at this point) and use address www.routerlogin.net/basicsetting.htm

The Netgear I have (different model) was difficult to connect to at first. I tried the above address, then the IP address, restart of PC, tried both addresses again. After a couple iterations I was in, and had little trouble after that. Suggest you try a similar process.

W/o the Netgear you already seem to have two routers in your network; so don't unnecessarily confuse things by connecting the Netgear to anything except a computer until you succeed in that.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That's why I asked about the "modem", I suspected it might be a router as well.


----------

